# BBcode list



## tj_cool (Jul 30, 2009)

<a name="bbcode"></a><div align='center'><b><!--sizeo:5--><span style="font-size:18pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><span style="color:blue; text-shadow: 1px 1px black;">BBcode List</span><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--></b></div>

This section will tell you everything about the available BBcodes on this forum.

Let's start with the important part: <b>How to use BBcode</b>. The system is very simple: you wrap the BBcode around the text you want it to have effect on. For example if I want to make text Bold, I'd type: [b<b></b>]bold text[/b<b></b>], which would result in <b>bold text</b>. Some BBcodes will require you to enter a parameter behind an = sign in the opening tag before they work, like [co<b></b>lor=red]red text[/co<b></b>lor].

See more <a href="#bbcodetricks">tricks</a> below!

<hr />

Ok, so now we know how to use them, let's see what tags are available! This is what you will find under each BBcode section:
<b>Information:</b> Information about the tag (why/when you use it).
<b>Parameter:</b> Some tags require an additional parameter (behind a = sign).
<b>Example Usage:</b> Example showing the BBcode in use.
<b>Result:</b> Result of the example above.
<b>Advanced Usage:</b> Only appears if applicable, shows some advanced usage for this tag.

<b><i>Contents</i></b><table><tr><td style="width:33%"><ul><li><a href="#acronym"><span title="add an acronym">acronym=</span></a></li><li><a href="#b"><span title="bold text">b</span></a></li><li><a href="#background"><span title="change text background color">background=</span></a></li><li><a href="#center"><span title="center text">center</span></a></li><li><a href="#code"><span title="add a code box">code</span></a></li><li><a href="#codebox"><span title="add a code box with fixed height">codebox</span></a></li><li><a href="#color"><span title="change text color">color=</span></a></li><li><a href="#email"><span title="link to an email address">email(=)</span></a></li><li><a href="#flash"><span title="add a flash animation">flash=</span></a></li><li><a href="#font"><span title="change text font">font=</span></a></li><li><a href="#ft"><span title="link to FileTrip search">ft</span></a></li><li><a href="#h"><span title="add a header">h</span></a></li><li><a href="#hr"><span title="add a horizontal line">hr</span></a></li><li><a href="#html"><span title="add a HTML box (syntax highlight)">html</span></a></li><li><a href="#i"><span title="italic text">i</span></a></li><li><a href="#img"><span title="embed an image">img</span></a></li></ul></td><td style="width:33%"><ul><li><a href="#indent"><span title="indent text">indent</span></a></li><li><a href="#irc"><span title="link to an IRC server or channel">irc=</span></a></li><li><a href="#justify"><span title="justify text">justify</span></a></li><li><a href="#left"><span title="allign text to the left">left</span></a></li><li><a href="#link"><span title="link to an anchor">link=</span></a></li><li><a href="#list"><span title="create a list">list(=)</span></a></li><li><a href="#m"><span title="link to a member's profile">m</span></a></li><li><a href="#member"><span title="link to a member's profile">member</span></a></li><li><a href="#p"><span title="add a paragraph box">p=</span></a></li><li><a href="#post"><span title="link to a post">post=</span></a></li><li><a href="#pre"><span title="preformatted text">pre</span></a></li><li><a href="#quote"><span title="quote someone else">quote(=)</span></a></li><li><a href="#right"><span title="allign text to the right">right</span></a></li><li><a href="#s"><span title="strike through text">s</span></a></li><li><a href="#shoptemp"><span title="shoptemp product infobox">shoptemp</span></a></li><li><a href="#size"><span title="change text size">size=</a></li></ul></td><td><ul><li><a href="#snapback"><span title="snapback link to post">snapback</span></a></li><li><a href="#spoiler"><span title="add a spoiler tag">spoiler</span></a></li><li><a href="#sql"><span title="add an SQL box (syntax highlighting)">sql</span></a></li><li><a href="#strike"><span title="strike through text">strike</span></a></li><li><a href="#sub"><span title="superscript">sub</span></a></li><li><a href="#sup"><span title="subscript">sup</span></a></li><li><a href="#thumb"><span title="add a thumbnail image">thumb</span></a></li><li><a href="#tn"><span title="add a thumbnail image with specified height">tn=</span></a></li><li><a href="#tnw"><span title="add a thumbnail image with specified width">tnw=</span></a></li><li><a href="#topic"><span title="link to topic">topic=</span></a></li><li><a href="#tv"><span title="GBAtemp TV embed">tv</span></a></li><li><a href="#tvwide"><span title="GBAtemp TV embed (wide)">tvwide</span></a></li><li><a href="#u"><span title="underlined text">u</span></a></li><li><a href="#url"><span title="add a hyperlink in the post">url(=)</span></a></li><li><a href="#wiki"><span title="link to a wiki article">wiki</span></a></li><li><a href="#youtube"><span title="embed a youtube video">youtube</span></a></li><li><a href="#yt"><span title="embed a youtube video (old)">yt</span></a></li></ul></td></tr></table>

<p></p>

<a name="acronym"></a><h4>acronym=</h4>
<b>Information:</b> Use this tag to explain certain word abbreviations (like LOL, WTF, TV, ...). Hover your mouse over the word to reveal the contents of the acronym tag.
<b>Parameter:</b> The explanation of the acronym.
<b>Example Usage:</b> <!--c1--><div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain'><!--ec1-->LOL<!--c2--></div><!--ec2-->
<b>Result:</b> <acronym title='Laughing out loud'>LOL</acronym>


<a name="b"></a><h4>b</h4>
<b>Information:</b> Makes text Bold.
<b>Parameter:</b> None
<b>Example Usage:</b> <!--c1--><div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain'><!--ec1-->*This* is a *test*<!--c2--></div><!--ec2-->
<b>Result:</b> <b>This</b> is a <b>test</b>


<a name="background"></a><h4>background=</h4>
<b>Information:</b> Changes the background color of the text.
<b>Parameter:</b> The color of the background.
<b>Example Usage:</b> <!--c1--><div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain'><!--ec1-->highlighted text<!--c2--></div><!--ec2-->
<b>Result:</b> <!--backgroundo:yellow--><span style="background-color:yellow"><!--/backgroundo-->highlighted text<!--backgroundc--></span><!--/backgroundc-->


<a name="center"></a><h4>center</h4>
<b>Information:</b> Centers the text.
<b>Parameter:</b> None
<b>Example Usage:</b> <!--c1--><div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain'><!--ec1-->This text is centered​<!--c2--></div><!--ec2-->
<b>Result:</b> <div align='center'>This text is centered</div>


<a name="code"></a><h4>code</h4>
<b>Information:</b> Wraps text in a Code block. All characters will have the same width, BBcode and smilies won't be parsed.
<b>Parameter:</b> None
<b>Example Usage:</b> <!--c1--><div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain'><!--ec1-->
	
	



```
This [i]is[/i] someÂÂÂÂÂÂexampleÂÂ [b]to[/b] test codeÂÂÂÂÂÂtags :D[​/code]<!--c2--></div><!--ec2-->
<b>Result:</b> <!--c1--><div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain'><!--ec1-->This [i]is[/i] someÂÂÂÂÂÂexampleÂÂ [b]to[/b] test codeÂÂÂÂÂÂtags :D<!--c2--></div><!--ec2-->


<a name="codebox"></a><h4>codebox</h4>
<b>Information:</b> Same as the Code tag, but always with the same height (scroll bars will be added instead of growing bigger). Smilies & BBcode <b>will</b> be parsed.
<b>Parameter:</b> None
<b>Example Usage:</b> <!--c1--><div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain'><!--ec1-->[codebox]This is a [b]very long code[/b].


















Look how long it is :O[/codebox]<!--c2--></div><!--ec2-->
<b>Result:</b> <div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain' style='height:200px;white-space:pre;overflow:auto'>This is a <b>very long code</b>.



















Look how long it is <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/ohmy.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid=":O" border="0" alt="ohmy.gif" /></div>


<a name="color"></a><h4>color=</h4>
<b>Information:</b> Changes the color of the text.
<b>Parameter:</b> The text color.
<b>Example Usage:</b> <!--c1--><div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain'><!--ec1-->[color=red]This is red text[/color]<!--c2--></div><!--ec2-->
<b>Result:</b> <!--coloro:red--><span style="color:red"><!--/coloro-->This is red text<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->


<a name="email"></a><h4>email(=)</h4>
<b>Information:</b> Link to an e-mail address, when clicked it will open your mail box with a blank message to the specified mail address.
<b>Parameter:</b> Optional: the e-mail address.
<b>Example Usage:</b> <!--c1--><div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain'><!--ec1-->[email][email protected][/email] <- email address inside the tags
[email="[email protected]"]Click me![/email] <- email as parameter, with custom text<!--c2--></div><!--ec2-->
<b>Result:</b> <a href="mailto:[email protected]">[email protected]</a>
<a href="mailto:[email protected]">Click me!</a>


<a name="flash"></a><h4>flash=</h4>
<b>Information:</b> Embed a Flash file.
<b>Parameter:</b> Width and Height of the flash file.
<b>Example Usage:</b> <!--c1--><div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain'><!--ec1-->[spoiler][flash=500,300]http://www.bestgamesland.com/games/files/NinjaBrawl.swf[/flash][spoiler] <- spoilers are optional<!--c2--></div><!--ec2-->
<b>Result:</b> [spoiler]<!--Flash 500+300+http://www.bestgamesland.com/games/files/NinjaBrawl.swf--><OBJECT CLASSID='clsid:D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000' WIDTH='500' HEIGHT='300'><PARAM NAME='MOVIE' VALUE='http://www.bestgamesland.com/games/files/NinjaBrawl.swf'><PARAM NAME='PLAY' VALUE='TRUE'><PARAM NAME='LOOP' VALUE='TRUE'><PARAM NAME='QUALITY' VALUE='HIGH'><PARAM NAME='allowscriptaccess' VALUE='never'><EMBED AllowScriptAccess='never' SRC='http://www.bestgamesland.com/games/files/NinjaBrawl.swf' WIDTH='500' HEIGHT='300' PLAY='TRUE' LOOP='TRUE' QUALITY='HIGH'></EMBED></OBJECT><!--End Flash-->[/spoiler]


<a name="font"></a><h4>font=</h4>
<b>Information:</b> Changes the font of the text.
<b>Parameter:</b> The font the text needs to have.
<b>Example Usage:</b> <!--c1--><div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain'><!--ec1-->[font=Comic Sans MS]Testing[/font]<!--c2--></div><!--ec2-->
<b>Result:</b> <!--fonto:Comic Sans MS--><span style="font-family:Comic Sans MS"><!--/fonto-->Testing<!--fontc--></span><!--/fontc-->


<a name="ft"></a><h4>ft</h4>
<b>Information:</b> Directly link to a Filetrip search result.
<b>Parameter:</b> None
<b>Example Usage:</b> <!--c1--><div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain'><!--ec1-->[ft]cIOS Installer[/ft]<!--c2--></div><!--ec2-->
<b>Result:</b> <img src='http://gbatemp.net/html/lp/c204.gif' alt='[FT]' border=0 /> <a href="http://filetrip.net/cIOS Installer" target=_blank>Find 'cIOS Installer' on FileTrip.net</a>


<a name="h"></a><h4>h</h4>
<b>Information:</b> Adds a nice header, like the ones use in this post.
<b>Parameter:</b> None
<b>Example Usage:</b> <!--c1--><div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain'><!--ec1-->[h]YAY[/h]<!--c2--></div><!--ec2-->
<b>Result:</b> <!--h--><div style="background: #DDE6F2;border: 1px solid white;border-bottom: 1px solid #5176B5;border-top: 1px solid #5176B5;color: #5176B5;font-size: 12px;font-weight: bold;margin: 0;padding: 5px;">YAY</div><!--h-->


<a name="hr"></a><h4>hr</h4>
<b>Information:</b> Adds a Horizontal Rule in the post.
<b>Parameter:</b> None
<b>Example Usage:</b> <!--c1--><div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain'><!--ec1-->[hr][/hr]<!--c2--></div><!--ec2-->
<b>Result:</b> <!--hr--><hr title=""/><!--/hr-->


<a name="html"></a><h4>html</h4>
<b>Information:</b> Similar to the Code block, but with syntax highlighting for HTML
<b>Parameter:</b> None
<b>Example Usage:</b> <!--c1--><div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain'><!--ec1-->[html]<a href="http://filetrip.net"><img src="http://filetrip.net/site/skins/0/img/logo.png"/></a>[/html]<!--c2--></div><!--ec2-->
<b>Result:</b> <!--html--><div class='htmltop'>HTML</div><div class='htmlmain'><!--html1--><<span style='color:blue'>a</span> href="<span style='color:orange'>http://filetrip.net</span>"><<span style='color:blue'>img</span> src="http://filetrip.net/site/skins/0/img/logo.png"/><<span style='color:blue'>/a</span>><!--html2--></div><!--html3-->


<a name="i"></a><h4>i</h4>
<b>Information:</b> Results in Italic text
<b>Parameter:</b> None
<b>Example Usage:</b> <!--c1--><div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain'><!--ec1-->[i]Italic text[/i]<!--c2--></div><!--ec2-->
<b>Result:</b> <i>Italic text</i>


<a name="img"></a><h4>img</h4>
<b>Information:</b> Embed an Image in your post.
<b>Parameter:</b> None
<b>Example Usage:</b> <!--c1--><div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain'><!--ec1-->[img]http://filetrip.net/site/skins/0/img/logo.png[/img]<!--c2--></div><!--ec2-->
<b>Result:</b> <img src="http://filetrip.net/site/skins/0/img/logo.png" border="0" class="linked-image" />


<a name="indent"></a><h4>indent</h4>
<b>Information:</b> Indents the text. Multiple indent tags can be added for greater indention.
<b>Parameter:</b> None
<b>Example Usage:</b> <!--c1--><div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain'><!--ec1-->[indent]Indented text[/indent]
[indent][indent]Even farther indented text[/indent][/indent]<!--c2--></div><!--ec2-->
<b>Result:</b> <blockquote>Indented text</blockquote><blockquote><blockquote>Even more indented text</blockquote></blockquote>


<a name="irc"></a><h4>irc=</h4>
<b>Information:</b> Link to an IRC server or a channel.
<b>Parameter:</b> The link to the server/channel.
<b>Example Usage:</b> <!--c1--><div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain'><!--ec1-->[irc="irc2.gbatemp.net:5190"]GBAtemp IRC[/irc] <- server address
[irc="irc2.gbatemp.net:5190/gbatemp.net"]#GBAtemp.net[/irc] <- channel address<!--c2--></div><!--ec2-->
<b>Result:</b> <a href='irc://irc2.gbatemp.net:5190'>GBAtemp IRC</a>
<a href='irc://irc2.gbatemp.net:5190/gbatemp.net'>#GBAtemp.net</a>


<a name="justify"></a><h4>justify</h4>
<b>Information:</b> Should result in Justified text, but seems to be broken.
<b>Parameter:</b> None
<b>Example Usage:</b> <!--c1--><div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain'><!--ec1-->[justify]This text is not justified as you can see[/justify]<!--c2--></div><!--ec2-->
<b>Result:</b> <div style="text-align: justify;">This text is not justified as you can see</div>


<a name="left"></a><h4>left</h4>
<b>Information:</b> Aligns text to the left side. Since this is default, there's not much use to it...
<b>Parameter:</b> None
<b>Example Usage:</b> <!--c1--><div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain'><!--ec1-->[left]This text is aligned left[/left]<!--c2--></div><!--ec2-->
<b>Result:</b> <div align='left'>This text is aligned left</div>


<a name="link"></a><h4>link=</h4>
<b>Information:</b> Links to a specific <b>anchor</b> on the page.
<b>Parameter:</b> Name of the anchor.
<b>Example Usage:</b> <!--c1--><div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain'><!--ec1-->[link=anchorname]This goes to the Anchor point BBcode tag[/link]<!--c2--></div><!--ec2-->
<b>Result:</b> <a href="#anchorname">This goes to the Anchor point BBcode tag</a>
<b>Advanced Usage:</b> Since the Anchor tag is now gone, you'd think there isn't much use to this tag anymore. But don't forget there are also predefined anchors!
You can for example use a post anchor to link to another post on the same page (<a href="#entry2155402">This link</a> goes to the next post for example). To use these anchors, use the parameter "entry + fullPostNo." (find the fullPostNo. by clicking post#X in the top right of the post). The next post for example is <b>entry2155402</b>.


<a name="list"></a><h4>list(=)</h4>
<b>Information:</b> Puts the text in a list.
<b>Parameter:</b> Optional: Ordered list specifier.
<b>Example Usage:</b> <!--c1--><div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain'><!--ec1-->[list][*]text
[*]text
[*]text[/list]
[list=1][*]text1 <- Usable ordered list specifiers: 1 (1,2,3,...), a (a,b,c,...) and i (i,ii,iii,...)
[*]text2
[*]...[/list]<!--c2--></div><!--ec2-->
<b>Result:</b> <ul><li>text</li><li>text</li><li>text</li></ul>
<ol type='1'><li>text1</li><li>text2</li><li>...</li></ol>


<a name="m"></a><h4>m</h4>
<b>Information:</b> Link to a members profile.
<b>Parameter:</b> None
<b>Example Usage:</b> <!--c1--><div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain'><!--ec1-->[m]tj_cool[/m]<!--c2--></div><!--ec2-->
<b>Result:</b> <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=tj_cool' target=_blank title='View profile for member tj_cool'}>tj_cool</a>


<a name="member"></a><h4>member</h4>
<b>Information:</b> Same as the m tag: link to a member profile.
<b>Parameter:</b> None
<b>Example Usage:</b> <!--c1--><div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain'><!--ec1-->[member]tj_cool[/member]<!--c2--></div><!--ec2-->
<b>Result:</b> <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=tj_cool' target=_blank>tj_cool</a>


<a name="p"></a><h4>p=</h4>
<b>Information:</b> Use this to mark Paragraphs (or simply for the white background effect)
<b>Parameter:</b> Text alignment (doesn't work, so you can put ANYTHING there)
<b>Example Usage:</b> <!--c1--><div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain'><!--ec1-->[p=center]text[/p]<!--c2--></div><!--ec2-->
<b>Result:</b> <p align="center" class="none">text</p>


<a name="post"></a><h4>post=</h4>
<b>Information:</b> Link to a specific post.
<b>Parameter:</b> fullPostNo. (click post#X on the top right of the post, the fullPostNo. is behind p= at the end).
<b>Example Usage:</b> <!--c1--><div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain'><!--ec1-->[post=2978123]IRC Guide[/post]<!--c2--></div><!--ec2-->
<b>Result:</b> <a href='index.php?act=findpost&pid=2978123'>IRC Guide</a>


<a name="pre"></a><h4>pre</h4>
<b>Information:</b> Preformatted text. All characters have the same width and spaces don't collapse.
<b>Parameter:</b> None
<b>Example Usage:</b> <!--c1--><div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain'><!--ec1-->[pre][b]This[/b]ÂÂÂÂ textÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ[i]is[/i]ÂÂ preformatted;)[/pre]<!--c2--></div><!--ec2-->
<b>Result:</b> <pre><b>This</b>     text          <i>is</i>   preformatted <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/wink.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid=";)" border="0" alt="wink.gif" /></pre>


<a name="quote"></a><h4>quote(=)</h4>
<b>Information:</b> Use this to Quote someone/something. Will be auto-generated if you press the Quote button of a post.
<b>Parameter:</b> Optional: Person who you quoted.
<b>Example Usage:</b> <!--c1--><div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain'><!--ec1-->[quote]Someone else said this[/quote]
[quote=forum rules]Very important rules go here[/quote]<!--c2--></div><!--ec2-->
<b>Result:</b> <!--quoteo--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE</div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Someone else said this<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
<!--QuoteBegin-forum rules+--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(forum rules)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteEBegin-->Very important rules go here<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->


<a name="right"></a><h4>right</h4>
<b>Information:</b> Aligns the text to the right side.
<b>Parameter:</b> None
<b>Example Usage:</b> <!--c1--><div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain'><!--ec1-->[right]This text is all the way to the right of the page[/right]<!--c2--></div><!--ec2-->
<b>Result:</b> <div align='right'>This text is all the way to the right of the page</div>


<a name="s"></a><h4>s</h4>
<b>Information:</b> Strike through text.
<b>Parameter:</b> None
<b>Example Usage:</b> <!--c1--><div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain'><!--ec1-->That is [s]correct[/s] wrong.<!--c2--></div><!--ec2-->
<b>Result:</b> That is <strike>correct</strike> wrong.


<a name="shoptemp"></a><h4>shoptemp</h4>
<b>Information:</b> Shoptemp infobox.
<b>Parameter:</b> None
<b>Example Usage:</b> <!--c1--><div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain'><!--ec1-->[shoptemp]30[/shoptemp]<!--c2--></div><!--ec2-->
<b>Result:</b> <center><iframe src="http://shoptemp.net/viewproduct.php?pid=30" width ="100%" height="260" frameborder="0" allowtransparency="true"></iframe></center>


<a name="size"></a><h4>size=</h4>
<b>Information:</b> Changes the size of the text.
<b>Parameter:</b> Text size (1 - 7)
<b>Example Usage:</b> <!--c1--><div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain'><!--ec1-->[size=1]Small text[/size]
[size=7]Large text[/size]<!--c2--></div><!--ec2-->
<b>Result:</b> <!--sizeo:1--><span style="font-size:8pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo-->Small text<!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec-->
<!--sizeo:7--><span style="font-size:36pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo-->Large text<!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec-->


<a name="snapback"></a><h4>snapback</h4>
<b>Information:</b> Creates a snapback icon that links to a post.
<b>Parameter:</b> fullPostNo. (click post#X on the top right of the post, the fullPostNo. is behind p= at the end).
<b>Example Usage:</b> <!--c1--><div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain'><!--ec1-->[snapback]2978123[/snapback]<!--c2--></div><!--ec2-->
<b>Result:</b> <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=2978123"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a>


<a name="spoiler"></a><h4>spoiler</h4>
<b>Information:</b> Hides the text in a Spoiler tag.
<b>Parameter:</b> None
<b>Example Usage:</b> <!--c1--><div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain'><!--ec1-->[spoiler]This is hidden text[/spoiler]<!--c2--></div><!--ec2-->
<b>Result:</b> [spoiler]This is hidden text[/spoiler]
<b>Advanced Usage:</b> It is possible to change the title of the spoiler. To do this, add a [title: ] tag behind the beginning spoiler tag:
<!--c1--><div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain'><!--ec1-->[spoiler][title:My custom title]This is hidden text[/spoiler]<!--c2--></div><!--ec2--> results in: [spoiler][title:My custom title]This is hidden text[/spoiler]. Note that you don't need to add a [/title:] tag!


<a name="sql"></a><h4>sql</h4>
<b>Information:</b> Similar to Code tags, but with syntax highlighting for SQL.
<b>Parameter:</b> None
<b>Example Usage:</b> <!--c1--><div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain'><!--ec1-->[sql]SELECT param1 FROM table1 
WHERE lower(param2) IN ('value1','value2');[/sql]<!--c2--></div><!--ec2-->
<b>Result:</b> <!--sql--><div class='sqltop'>SQL</div><div class='sqlmain'><!--sql1--><span style='color:blue;font-weight:bold'>SELECT</span> param1 <span style='color:green'>FROM</span> <span style='color:orange'>table1</span> <span style='color:orange'><span style='color:green'>WHERE</span> </span>lower(param2) <span style='color:green'>IN</span> (<span style='color:red'>'value1'</span>,<span style='color:red'>'value2'</span>); <!--sql2--></div><!--sql3-->


<a name="strike"></a><h4>strike</h4>
<b>Information:</b> Same as the s tag. Strike through text.
<b>Parameter:</b> None
<b>Example Usage:</b> <!--c1--><div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain'><!--ec1-->Another [strike]useless[/strike] useful example!<!--c2--></div><!--ec2-->
<b>Result:</b> Another <span style="text-decoration: line-through;">useless</span> useful example!


<a name="sub"></a><h4>sub</h4>
<b>Information:</b> Subscript, text that is a little below the other text.
<b>Parameter:</b> None
<b>Example Usage:</b> <!--c1--><div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain'><!--ec1-->H[sub]2[/sub]O<!--c2--></div><!--ec2-->
<b>Result:</b> H<sub>2</sub>O


<a name="sup"></a><h4>sup</h4>
<b>Information:</b> Superscript, slightly elevated text.
<b>Parameter:</b> None
<b>Example Usage:</b> <!--c1--><div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain'><!--ec1-->E = mc[sup]2[/sup]<!--c2--></div><!--ec2-->
<b>Result:</b> E = mc<sup>2</sup>


<a name="thumb"></a><h4>thumb</h4>
<b>Information:</b> Embed a thumbnail (smaller version) of an image.
<b>Parameter:</b> None
<b>Example Usage:</b> <!--c1--><div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain'><!--ec1-->[thumb]http://gbatemp.net/style_images/2/logo4.gif[/thumb]<!--c2--></div><!--ec2-->
<b>Result:</b> [thumb]http://gbatemp.net/style_images/2/logo4.gif[/thumb]


<a name="tn"></a><h4>tn=</h4>
<b>Information:</b> Embed a thumbnail of an image and specify the height.
<b>Parameter:</b> Height of the thumbnail.
<b>Example Usage:</b> <!--c1--><div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain'><!--ec1-->[tn=50]http://gbatemp.net/style_images/2/logo4.gif[/tn]<!--c2--></div><!--ec2-->
<b>Result:</b> [tn=50]http://gbatemp.net/style_images/2/logo4.gif[/tn]


<a name="tnw"></a><h4>tnw=</h4>
<b>Information:</b> Embed a thumbnail of an image and specify the width.
<b>Parameter:</b> Width of the thumbnail.
<b>Example Usage:</b> <!--c1--><div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain'><!--ec1-->[tnw=250]http://gbatemp.net/style_images/2/logo4.gif[/tnw]<!--c2--></div><!--ec2-->
<b>Result:</b> [tnw=250]http://gbatemp.net/style_images/2/logo4.gif[/tnw]


<a name="topic"></a><h4>topic=</h4>
<b>Information:</b> Link to a specific topic.
<b>Parameter:</b> Topic Number.
<b>Example Usage:</b> <!--c1--><div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain'><!--ec1-->[topic=89026]Ava & Sig Tutorial[/topic]<!--c2--></div><!--ec2-->
<b>Result:</b> <a href='index.php?showtopic=89026'>Ava & Sig Tutorial</a>


<a name="tv"></a><h4>tv</h4>
<b>Information:</b> Embed a GBAtemp TV video.
<b>Parameter:</b> None
<b>Example Usage:</b> <!--c1--><div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain'><!--ec1-->[tv]43450-166[/tv]<!--c2--></div><!--ec2-->
<b>Result:</b> [tv]43450-166[/tv]


<a name="tvwide"></a><h4>tvwide</h4>
<b>Information:</b> Embed a GBAtemp TV video (widescreen).
<b>Parameter:</b> None
<b>Example Usage:</b> <!--c1--><div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain'><!--ec1-->[tvwide]43450-166[/tvwide]<!--c2--></div><!--ec2-->
<b>Result:</b> [tvwide]43450-166[/tvwide]


<a name="u"></a><h4>u</h4>
<b>Information:</b> Gives Underlined text.
<b>Parameter:</b> None
<b>Example Usage:</b> <!--c1--><div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain'><!--ec1-->This is [u]Very Important[/u]!<!--c2--></div><!--ec2-->
<b>Result:</b> This is <u>Very Important</u>!


<a name="url"></a><h4>url(=)</h4>
<b>Information:</b> Add an url to a web page.
<b>Parameter:</b> Optional: The url
<b>Example Usage:</b> <!--c1--><div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain'><!--ec1-->[url]http://gbatemp.net[/url] <- Inside the tags
[url="http://gbatemp.net"]GBAtemp[/url] <- as parameter, with custom text<!--c2--></div><!--ec2-->
<b>Result:</b> <a href="http://gbatemp.net" target="_blank">http://gbatemp.net</a>
<a href="http://gbatemp.net" target="_blank">GBAtemp</a>


<a name="wiki"></a><h4>wiki</h4>
<b>Information:</b> Link to a specific article in the <a href="http://wiki.gbatemp.net/" target="_blank">GBAtemp wiki</a>. <!--coloro:red--><span style="color:red"><!--/coloro-->Note that wiki articles are capital sensitive!!!<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->
<b>Parameter:</b> None
<b>Example Usage:</b> <!--c1--><div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain'><!--ec1-->[wiki]SuperCard DSTWO[/wiki]<!--c2--></div><!--ec2-->
<b>Result:</b> <!--wiki--><a href="http://wiki.gbatemp.net/wiki/SuperCard DSTWO" class="wikilink" target="_blank">SuperCard DSTWO</a><!--/wiki-->


<a name="youtube"></a><h4>youtube</h4>
<b>Information:</b> Embed a YouTube video
<b>Parameter:</b> None
<b>Example Usage:</b> <!--c1--><div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain'><!--ec1-->[youtube]TNxeCHpp08E[/youtube]<!--c2--></div><!--ec2-->
<b>Alternative Usages:</b> <!--c1--><div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain'><!--ec1-->[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TNxeCHpp08E[/youtube]
[youtube]http://www.youtu.be/TNxeCHpp08E[/youtube]<!--c2--></div><!--ec2-->
<b>Result:</b> [youtube]TNxeCHpp08E[/youtube]


<a name="yt"></a><h4>yt</h4>
<b>Information:</b> Simplyfied YouTube tag. Works with video ID only.
<b>Parameter:</b> None
<b>Example Usage:</b> <!--c1--><div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain'><!--ec1-->[youtube]TNxeCHpp08E[/youtube]<!--c2--></div><!--ec2-->
<b>Result:</b> <object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/TNxeCHpp08E&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/TNxeCHpp08E&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>
<b>Advanced Usage:</b> See <a href='index.php?act=findpost&pid=2534295'>this post</a>.


<hr />

<a name="bbcodetricks"></a><!--sizeo:4--><span style="font-size:14pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo-->Some more tricks with BBcodes:<!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec-->

1) <b>Prevent BBcode from parsing</b>

Placing some empty BBcode in other BBcode will prevent the latter from parsing. Also works with smileys.
<!--c1--><div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain'><!--ec1-->[co[b][/b]lor=red]Test[/co[b][/b]lor]
:[b][/b]D<!--c2--></div><!--ec2-->

<b>Result:</b> [co<b></b>lor=red]Test[/co<b></b>lor]
:<b></b>D

2) <b>Colorized underlines</b>

<!--c1--><div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain'><!--ec1-->[color=red][u][color=#222]Test[/color][/u][/color]
Underline colorÂÂColor of text<!--c2--></div><!--ec2-->

<b>Result:</b> <!--coloro:red--><span style="color:red"><!--/coloro--><u><!--coloro:#222--><span style="color:#222"><!--/coloro-->Test<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></u><!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->

3) <b>Colorized "edited by" line</b>
Put on the <u>bottom</u> of your post:

<!--c1--><div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain'><!--ec1-->[color=red][left][/color][/left]
Color of the line<!--c2--></div><!--ec2-->
```


----------

